# Now this is a pretty scarf (K)



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

http://olivemermaids.blogspot.com/2010/02/reversible-circles-of-lace.html


----------



## kiwiannie (Jul 30, 2011)

:thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

That is just beautiful. Never followed a lace chart before but this pattern is tempting me to try.
Thanks


----------



## missmolly (Jun 8, 2011)

That's a beautiful pattern :thumbup: :thumbup:


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

Beautiful and reversible!!! Thanks!!!


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

Sherry1 said:


> That is just beautiful. Never followed a lace chart before but this pattern is tempting me to try.
> Thanks


The graphs are a lot easier to comprehend and to follow than those long winded-instructions, but yes reading through all of that is a good idea. ;-)

I am new to lace knitting, the Meads Scarf is my WIP now, but the graph has been my lifesaver. THAT, and a log of what row is next. Lots of interruptions via my happy pups, so I can get lost in a big hurry, and the written progress log is purrfect!!

The biggest issue that I had when I started...was remembering that the Y/O was only an action....and not a stitch in itself. Repeatedly I found myself with an extra stitch where it didn't belong, or...I was reading....thinking that I have done the Y/O, but looking to see what I was to do with that Y/O. In crochet, when there's an action there is a stitch, but in knitting I have found that this concept does not translate as being equal. 

Lisa


----------



## Pumpkin007 (Jan 2, 2013)

scot_belle said:


> The graphs are a lot easier to comprehend and to follow than those long winded-instructions, but yes reading through all of that is a good idea. ;-)
> 
> I am new to lace knitting, the Meads Scarf is my WIP now, but the graph has been my lifesaver. THAT, and a log of what row is next. Lots of interruptions via my happy pups, so I can get lost in a big hurry, and the written progress log is purrfect!!
> 
> ...


Don't forget stitch markers for each repeat and lifelines. They will help also.


----------



## scot_belle (Feb 10, 2013)

Don't forget stitch markers for each repeat and lifelines. They will help also.

Pumpkin007
-------------------------

Thank you. YES. The markers have kept my seed stitch edges straight, but so far (1/3 finished)...I have not needed the lifeline. At least not seriously. My Mead Scarf is double-wide so that it is planned to be more of a shawl rather than a neck scarf, and....is a beautiful "faded" dark blue. :thumbup: 

Lisa


----------



## grandmatimestwo (Mar 30, 2011)

I agree! It's beautiful.


----------



## Hilary4 (Apr 26, 2012)

That is gorgeous - I have squirrelled it away.


----------



## Busy girl (May 15, 2011)

I have made this scarf and it is one of my favourites. I used a life line after each pattern repeat to help me out. Recall having to go back to those lifelines a couple of times! Here is a pic it. (third picture on post)
http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-164793-1.html


----------



## qod (Oct 15, 2011)

Lovely!



Busy girl said:


> I have made this scarf and it is one of my favourites. I used a life line after each pattern repeat to help me out. Recall having to go back to those lifelines a couple of times! Here is a pic it. (third picture on post)
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-164793-1.html


----------



## Sherry1 (May 14, 2011)

Busy girl said:


> I have made this scarf and it is one of my favourites. I used a life line after each pattern repeat to help me out. Recall having to go back to those lifelines a couple of times! Here is a pic it. (third picture on post)
> http://www.knittingparadise.com/t-164793-1.html


Wow..lovely job! A great example of how blocking can really make a difference. Beautiful colors!


----------



## Rusty's Mom (Sep 25, 2011)

I don't do charts, but I looked at the instructions and I believe that I can make this using the written instructions and doing away with the chart.


----------



## SilverWeb (Aug 20, 2011)

A beautiful scarf! Thank you for the link!


----------



## whitetail (Feb 19, 2011)

Very pretty and soft looking. I love that they give the option of chart or written instructions, wish all instructions would give that option. Thanks for sharing.


----------



## janicebell (Mar 25, 2012)

Bet it would make very pretty wrap or shawl.


----------



## pauladannels (Jun 29, 2013)

This pattern screams, "bead me!" I've added it to my "to do" list. Thank-you for sharing!
Paula


----------



## kittykatzmom (Mar 1, 2011)

Thank you for the pattern saved it for the day I learn how to knit. Been busy reading this summer. Lovely work.


----------



## craftymatt2 (Sep 15, 2011)

wow!!! gorgeous


----------



## linda6200 (Oct 11, 2011)

Fascinating stitch -- I want to do it.


----------



## Blumoon (Mar 23, 2012)

This is a beautiful scarf. I've added it to my ever growing bucket list. Thanks for the link!


----------



## JuneS (Nov 3, 2011)

click on older posts at the bottom of the page and it will take you to more of her nice patterns.


----------



## ThorPepper (Jan 24, 2012)

Sherry1 said:


> That is just beautiful. Never followed a lace chart before but this pattern is tempting me to try.
> Thanks


 :thumbup: Ditto! And I have just the yarn for it. Reversible! Yay!


----------



## It'sJustMe (Nov 27, 2011)

It really is a beautiful scarf! Had to bookmark this one.


----------

